# Ecology of…



## The Grumpy Celt (May 10, 2005)

*Ecology of…*

Does anyone know where I can find a list of the subjects of “Ecology of…” article from _Dragon_ magazine? I’m tossing around a couple of ideas, but I don’t want to toss them something they’ve done in the past few years.


----------



## Richards (May 10, 2005)

Here's a reply I made on the Paizo boards about a half a year ago.  I'm behind on my updating, so someone will have to tack on the "Ecology" articles that were published in the last half-year or so of _Dragon_ issues.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

For future reference, here's a list of all of the Ecology articles that have been printed in Dragon over the years. "AnX" refers to "Dragon Annual X," where "X" is the annual number.

72 - Piercer
73 - Catoblepas
74 - Bulette
75 - Mimic
76 - Beholder
77 - Unicorn
78 - Mind Flayer
79 - Treant
80 - Doppleganger
81 - Basilisk
82 - Peryton
83 - Stirge
84 - Trapper
85 - Ixitxachitl
86 - Slithering Tracker
87 - Dryad
88 - Rust Monster
91 - Leucrotta
92 - Ettin
93 - Eye of the Deep
94 - Chimera/Gorgimera
95 - Cockatrice
96 - Gulguthra
97 - Gorgon/Gorgimera
99 - Will-o-wisp/Boggart
104 - Ochre Jelly
106 - Maedar/Medusa
107 - Sea Lion
109 - Displacer Beast
114 - Remorhaz
115 - Harpy
116 - Minotaur
117 - Anhkheg
119 - Korred
120 - Gas Spore
122 - Rot Grub
123 - Leech, Giant
124 - Gelatinous Cube
125 - Greenhag
126 - Shade
127 - Yeti
131 - Aboleth
131 - Hook Horror
132 - Aurumvorax
133 - Carnivorous Ape
134 - Red Dragon
135 - Cave Fisher
137 - Carnivorous Plants
139 - Spectator
146 - Dragons (2nd Ed.)
151 - Kappa
151 - Yuan-ti
152 - Umber Hulk
153 - Manticore
155 - Satyr
156 - Behir
157 - Wemic
160 - Gibbering Mouther
161 - Griffon
164 - Iron Cobra
167 - Su Monster
172 - Galeb Duhr
173 - Flind/Gnoll
187 - Dakon
190 - Actaeon
192 - Lamia
197 - Giant Scorpion
214 - Neogi
214 - Owlbear
215 - Amphisbaena
218 - Bird Maiden
219 - Black Pudding
221 - Crystal Spider
222 - Penanggalan
223 - Chitine
224 - Lammasu
227 - Osquip
232 - Roper
235 - Troglodyte
An1 - Wyvern
239 - Stirge
240 - Nymph
An2 - Shambling Mound
242 - Mongrelman
244 - Sphinx
245 - Steeder
246 - Flumph
251 - Wererat
252 - Ghoul
An3 - Steel Dragon
254 - Cyclopskin
257 - Firenewt/Giant Strider
258 - Flail Snail
260 - Aspis
261 - Dark Naga
262 - Jermlaine
An4 - Gray Ooze
266 - Xixchil
267 - Carrion Crawler
269 - Pseudodragon
270 - Gorbel
271 - Bag of Devouring
272 - Hydra
273 - Hippocampus
275 - Darkmantle
276 - Sheet Phantom
An5 - Feyr
282 - Purple Worm
300 - Mummy
301 - Troll
309 - Hobgoblin
312 - Drider
314 - Salamander
322 - Dark Ones
323 - Choker
324 - Night Hag

Everything before issue 146 was written under the AD&D 1st Edition rules. Everything from issue 146 through issue 272 was written under the AD&D 2nd Edition rules. Everything from issue 272 and on was written under the 3.0/3.5 rules. (Issue 272's "Ecology of the Hydra" was a transitional article, covering the rules from both systems.) I hope this helps those of you looking to try their hands at Ecology articles.

Johnathan


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (May 10, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 28, 2009)

*End of the Paizo Run*

325 - Duergar
326 - Rakshasa
327 - Grimlocks
328 - Will-o'-the-Wisp
329 - Kenku
330 - Chuul
331 - Green Hag
332 - Kobold
333 - Behir
334 - Kraken
335 - Lizardfolk
336 - Spawn of Kyuss
337 - Shadar-Kai
338 - Spell Weaver
339 - Draconian
340 - Mooncalf
341 - Inevitable
342 - Adventurer
343 - Ettercap
344 - Dracolich
345 - Annis Hag
346 - Rust Monster
347 - Elemental Wierd
348 - Wight
349 - Ogre Mage
350 - Clockwork Horror
351 - Isle of Dread
352 - Yrthak
353 - Keeper
354 - Kopru
355 - Devourer
356 - Linnorm
357 - Titan
358 - Kaorti
359 - Tarrasque


----------



## Voadam (Sep 28, 2009)

*Wizards Dragon*

10/3/07 - Death Knight
12/24/07 - Fire Archon
7/9/08 - Dragonborn
9/9/08 - Genasi
3/6/09 - Sharn
4/20/09 - Deva
6/12/09 - Rust Monster


----------

